# My First Microtech



## darkzero (May 14, 2008)

I'm not big into knives but I just got a Microtec for a gift & I love it. Now I can't leave home without a flashlight or my knife!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (May 14, 2008)

Nice knife,

Ive always wondered about the size of those,and it looks very pocketable.
To bad those are illegal here..:candle:
Infact any knife for EDC is...doesent stop me but what a stupid rule.


----------



## liam_995 (May 14, 2008)

Love those MT OTFs! :twothumbs

Enjoy your 1st MicroTech (bet it won't be your last...)


----------



## TonyTDMD (May 14, 2008)

I have met Tony Marfione (Microtech) several times first back when he was making silencers in Tennessee with Special Ops Shop, and toured the manufacturing facility in south Florida 7-8 years ago. The quality is unbeatable and his customer service is second to none. He is making Steyr Aug clones now too.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 14, 2008)

nice! definitely want one, illegal here though


----------



## darkzero (May 14, 2008)

I got the california legal one with the smaller blade.




TonyTDMD said:


> I have met Tony Marfione (Microtech) several times first back when he was making silencers in Tennessee with Special Ops Shop, and toured the manufacturing facility in south Florida 7-8 years ago. The quality is unbeatable and his customer service is second to none. He is making Steyr Aug clones now too.


 
I hear guns is all they make now & that they just stopped manufacturing knives for now.


----------



## Knifekulture (May 14, 2008)

Enjoy:twothumbs I have the HALO II. It's one sweet knife.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 14, 2008)

Nice! I still haven't gotten a microtech yet, but eventually I'll have one (or two, or five).


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 14, 2008)

If you are going to buy MT's, keep it to the older ones. There have been MANY defective knives coming out of there since they moved north. Mechanical as well as finishing problems have plagued the newer stuff. As far as the customer service being "second to none", I have to dispute that. I can tell you of cases of knives being sent in for service, and never sent back to the owners.:shakehead


----------



## KeyGrip (May 15, 2008)

I like that little OTF a lot.


----------



## Gunnerboy (May 15, 2008)

*darkzero*, that UTX-70 sure is sweet!!

The three Microtechs I own are folders. Can't have autos in WA State...:mecry: The "bright-side" is I traded three hot-wires to get them!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (May 15, 2008)

Gunnerboy said:


> *darkzero*, that UTX-70 sure is sweet!!
> 
> The three Microtechs I own are folders. Can't have autos in WA State...:mecry: The "bright-side" is I traded three hot-wires to get them!



Yea I know it sucks. :scowl:


----------



## ROK (May 15, 2008)

This is mine.





I have needed tiny blade lock springs to fix mine. But MT refused my request. :hairpull:  :thumbsdow
Now I'm considering to take a its clone to only get the tiny springs.  :mecry:


----------



## j2coe (May 15, 2008)

I want ROK's broken one


----------



## ROK (May 15, 2008)

j2coe said:


> I want ROK's broken one



:tsk:
It's not broken. Just missing tiny springs.


----------



## j2coe (May 15, 2008)

by the way sweet knife dark! anyway, doesn't work... broken... tomato... tomato... well I guess they don't sound different when you type them do they? :shrug: your knife is cool too ROK. I love fixing the wounded and that one would be worth the effort.


----------



## darkzero (May 15, 2008)

j2coe said:


> I want ROK's broken one


 


ROK said:


> :tsk:
> It's not broken. Just missing tiny springs.


 
:laughing:


Thanks Fellas! I hope I don't become a bladeaholic too!

What happened ROK? So MT won't sell you the springs?


----------



## ROK (May 15, 2008)

> What happened ROK? So MT won't sell you the springs?



I bought it as it is. Probably seller lost some parts. So, I have contacted MT several times to fix mine.
MT's answer is "We are not able to send out internal parts due to our liability policy.'' :hairpull:


----------



## liam_995 (May 17, 2008)

ROK said:


> So, I have contacted MT several times to fix mine.
> MT's answer is "We are not able to send out internal parts due to our liability policy.'' :hairpull:


 
That SUCKS big time!! :thumbsdow

I hope mine doesn't have any problems when it arrives next week...:sigh:


----------



## Groundhog66 (May 17, 2008)

Here is the last MT I own, still love this one. If you guys DO have any issues, I have a friend who works on them......AND you get them back.:thumbsup:


----------



## CLHC (May 19, 2008)

Way to go on your MT *darkzero*! Congrats!



Groundhog66 said:


> I have a friend who works on them......AND you get them back.:thumbsup:


That's great to know! I'm having "issues" if you will with my MT.CMTX5 A. May have to take you up on that. Hmmm. . .

Also, here's what I could grab off my corner desk. The pictures aren't great, but one can get an idea.










:wave:


----------



## NickelPlate (May 22, 2008)

Nice UTX. The UTX is actually what I want next. Here's picture of my little collection of knives, some MTs, a Protech Godfather and some chinese cheapie switchblades.





Your addiction will continue over at microholics.org


----------



## darkzero (May 24, 2008)

CLHC said:


> Way to go on your MT *darkzero*! Congrats!
> 
> 
> That's great to know! I'm having "issues" if you will with my MT.CMTX5 A. May have to take you up on that. Hmmm. . .
> ...


 
:huh:  oo:

Wow, I like all three of those! Very Nice! What models are they?


----------



## CLHC (May 25, 2008)

darkzero said:


> :huh:  oo: Wow, I like all three of those! Very Nice! What models are they?


Thanks!

The first pix, the one on the left is the MT.Halo.III

The other two are the MT.Troodon (on top) and the MT.CMTX5-A


----------



## STi (Apr 17, 2009)

I just got 3 of these sweet little knives..One is still inbound (CA) version.

If anyone is selling their UTX-70..I would like to buy it!


----------



## RyanA (Apr 19, 2009)

Woot! Congrats Will. Nice knife Whoa, old post, I need to check the dates more often!


----------

